# Human conditioner?



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

When I brought my puppy from breeder, she told me I can use human conditioner but cannot use human shampoo. 

I have been using many brand of pet shampoo mostly 'oatmeal' something with pentene / dove human conditioner for 4 month (She is 7 month old) and so far so good now.

I washed her every 5~6 days sometimes 2 days and no problem so far...but I am getting little tired since she is 41 lbs now...

I could not find much discussion of 'human's conditioner' and want to know if there are any long term effect since I am bathing her very frequently. 

She will be get grooming because she looks like komondor now. In two weeks, she will become greyhound because seh will get 3~5mm cut all over the body.I have no idea if I can use human conditioner even if she has very short hair.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is perfectly fine to use human shampoo on your dog! Many poodles get bathed with Pantene............I use it ..............just make sure when using human shampoo you dilute it a lot!!!! Search our old threads to find everybody else's opinion too! There was a research study done on this!( by Barbara Bird a very famous groomer who did research on the use of human shampoo on dogs)
As far as conditioner ...........right now I am using a product called Pet Silk that I like a lot! But I have used my Pantene conditioner too!......very diluted of course as Molly has a very soft coat and conditioner makes her long hair 'floppy' LOL!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think there is a problem using human products on dogs as long as the dog does not have a reaction to it. Watch of dry itchy skin. I give Stella (a Standard) a bath/blow dry/ shave face/feet/tail every 2 weeks and this works great for us. Any reason you do it so frequently? is she a typical crazy pup and is into everything? lol Stella was terrible when I was showing her as a pup! She was so hard to keep clean before her shows!!!!
I wanted to put her in a bubble. 
My groomer told me that you should be prepared to spend a small fortune finding the shampoo/conditioner that works best for your particular dog. The age of the dog and quality of the coat sometimes dictates what works best. Like Molly Mom said, Molly's soft coat does not allow for heavy conditioner, your girls coat may be the same. Your girl is to young to have started going through the dreaded coat change, but if you plan to shave her very short, it prob wont affect you much. The matting is terrible! They will form before your eyes!


----------

